

Ask HN: Googe Glass - Where are we? - l33tbro

Stickballing here: I get the feeling that there are currently two camps on Glass.  What's annoying me is that each have really strong arguments that are somewhat opposing.<p>1) We have the people who think that since the tech is now being develop, it is inevitable that it will adapt.  Because it is cutting edge, people will adopt it.  I find this pretty salient.<p>2) No, Google Glass won't take off because of an issue around aesthetics and practicality.  People won't wear them because nobody wants to be permanently in headwear.  Also a cogent argument.<p>What do you guys think about this?  Is this really even a dynamic, or have I misread something?
======
ScottWhigham
I'd agree with the two you have but maybe add:

3) Google Glass - seems cool. <flips channel/closes tab>

And I'm not just talking about Grandma and Grandpa here - I'm talking about
people within the tech community.

~~~
l33tbro
Ahh. Nice point. On one hand, you could argue that "Well, it is a paradigm
shift in terms of platform, so therefore people will sit up and pay attention
(maybe not Grandma and Grandpa)". Yet, on the other hand, it could be just as
easy to relegate it to the ilk of other "paradigm shift" tech graveyard of
your Nintendo Powerglove and VR headware. I can't remember a technology that
has come along for a while which has me so clueless on the prospects of its
practical adoption by We The Consumers.

------
orangethirty
I personally think it will not become mainstream. Too goofy.

